# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Allez-vous regarder le SuperBowl ?

## clairetj

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

Je doute que cette discussion trouve un grand cho mais sait-on jamais, peut-tre qu'ici il y a, comme moi, des fans de football amricain.

Ma question est toute simple: allez-vous regarder le SuperBowl (dans la nuit du dimanche 2 fvrier, diffus sur W9 et BeIn Sport, ainsi que sur internet en streaming) ?

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas cet vnement, c'est la grande finale du championnat de football amricain aux Etats-Unis qui opposera cette anne les Denver Broncos aux Seattle Seahawks. 
Mais vous en avez dj entendu parler, vous savez, avec ces publicits diffuss  la mi-temps qui font le buzz et valent une fortune, ou le spectacle de la mi-temps (cette anne se sera Bruno Mars et les Red Hot Chili Peppers) et qui fait de cette finale l'un des vnements les plus regarder dans le monde (l'anne dernire en France, W9 a eu 350 000 tlspectateurs).

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai essay de le regarder il y a quelques annes.
Mais une pub entre chaque phase de jeu, j'ai trouv que c'tait d'un long...

----------


## illight

Pour ma part non, mme si le football amricain est un sport que j'apprcie  ::P: 

Dans ma jeunesse, j'avais en fait quelques JV de ce sport, et j'aimais bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

C'est sur que cela reste un jeu spcial o il n'y a pas vraiment une continuit de jeu comme on peut le voir au football, au basket ou autre ou il y a une discontinuit que lorsqu'il y a une faute de signal. mais aprs si on est vraiment fan (comme moi) a passe ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai essay de le regarder il y a quelques annes.
> Mais une pub entre chaque phase de jeu, j'ai trouv que c'tait d'un long...


Toi, t'as pas compris le football amricain, encore moins le SuperBowl.
Ca se regarde justement pour les pubs  ::): 

Perso j'attendrais un best-of des pubs, je pense.

----------


## Invit

> Ma question est toute simple: allez-vous regarder le SuperBowl (dans la nuit du dimanche 2 fvrier, diffus sur W9 et BeIn Sport, ainsi que sur internet en streaming) ?


Si j'avais envie de regarder a, j'allumerais la tl et je ferais la couch potatoe tout l'aprs midi avec du coca, des ailes de poulet et des chips, tout simplement !
Mais je pense que j'irais plutt faire un tour en raquette dans mon coin.  ::ccool::  
Il ne faut pas oublier que le football (dit amricain par l'Europe), c'est amricain : tout est bien organiser pour garder les gens devant le poste avec des phases de jeux courtes pour faire du placement de produit et des publicits incessantes. Un spectacle  la mi-jeu souvent insignifiant. Un suspens  la con pour connaitre la couleur du seau de gatorade qui sera verser sur la tte du coach de l'quipe gagnante (palpitant !)

C'est insupportable, surtout si vous ne comprenez pas toutes les phases de jeu. Le baseball est pas mal aussi dans le genre.

Bien sr, comme tous les sports qui gnrent beaucoup d'argent, le dopage est quasiment inexistant (C'est tonnant ce joueur qui a pris 50 livres de muscle en un t, quel super entrainement il a du faire...) et on vite de parler du problme des commotions crbrales qui font qu' 50 ans les joueurs ont un cerveau aussi abim qu'une personne de 80 ans.

a m'en ferait presque regretter le soccer comment par Thierry Roland et Jean-Michel Larqu.
Sinon, j'aime regard le curling, il y a beaucoup moins de pub et tonnamment, a peut tre intressant avec tout l'aspect stratgique.

----------


## Deaf

Je vais regarder!

a fait 8 ans que je les regarde en direct et pour ma part, j'adore.
Aprs, je suis habitu  regarder les matchs: je suis la saison rgulire,  raison d'un ou deux matchs par semaine entre juillet et janvier.

Je pense juste que c'est un sport encore trop mconnu ici pour tre bien apprci. J'ai matt un match la saison dernire avec un ami qui aime le sport en gnral et il a bien accroch. Il avait essay tout seul quelques temps auparavant et il avait pas du tout aim.
Comme quoi, c'est plus intressant quand on comprend, rien d'tonnant jusque-l...

----------


## clairetj

> Je vais regarder!
> 
> a fait 8 ans que je les regarde en direct et pour ma part, j'adore.
> Aprs, je suis habitu  regarder les matchs: je suis la saison rgulire,  raison d'un ou deux matchs par semaine entre juillet et janvier.
> 
> Je pense juste que c'est un sport encore trop mconnu ici pour tre bien apprci. J'ai matt un match la saison dernire avec un ami qui aime le sport en gnral et il a bien accroch. Il avait essay tout seul quelques temps auparavant et il avait pas du tout aim.
> Comme quoi, c'est plus intressant quand on comprend, rien d'tonnant jusque-l...


Et du coup, ton pronostic ??? Broncos et son attaque de feu ou Seahawks et sa dfense intraitable ???

----------


## Deaf

> Et du coup, ton pronostic ??? Broncos et son attaque de feu ou Seahawks et sa dfense intraitable ???


Je ne saurais pas trop dire car  part pour les wild-card o j'ai plutt bien pronostiqu, j'ai eu faux sur presque tous les autres matchs de play-off ( part panthers/49ers).

Je vais soutenir les Broncos, a c'est sr, car je trouve la dfense des Seahawks certes efficace, mais beaucoup trop limite au niveau du respect des rgles. Si les arbitres "de touche" (je ne suis pas sr que ce soit leur nom exact) ont pour consignes de surveiller les interfrences de passe, les Seahawks vont prendre trs cher en pnalits. Sinon, a sera pas vident pour les Broncos de dvelopper le jeu de passe moyen/long.
J'espre que Peyton saura s'en sortir. J'ai bon espoir, il reste quand mme le meilleur quaterback en activit (et c'est un supporter des Saints qui parle, donc je pense tre objectif).

----------


## clairetj

Dree Brees reprendra son record de yards lanc en une saison l'anne prochaine, va. Il n'a pas t amlior de beaucoup (bon certes, la ligue donne le record  Manning mais il n'a pas jou la dernire mi-temps du dernier match).

Sinon, en tant que fans de Broncos, j'espre que Manning aura sa deuxime bague de champion (et perso, j'aurais bien voulu avoir comme superbowl un Broncos vs Saints)

----------


## Invit

Quelques articles sur la NFL :

http://ici.radio-canada.ca/sports/fo...ions-cte.shtml

http://communiques.radio-canada.ca/t...ns-Dans-La-NFL

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai regard le no match.

La grosse honte pour les oranges... ^^

----------


## lper

> J'ai essay de le regarder il y a quelques annes.
> Mais une pub entre chaque phase de jeu, j'ai trouv que c'tait d'un long...





> J'ai regard le no match.


 ::aie::

----------


## Deaf

C'tait clairement un des matchs les moins passionnants que j'ai pu voir...
Ce genre de matchs arrivent en pr-saison ou en fin de saison rgulire quand les enjeux ne sont pas importants, mais en playoffs, c'est plus rare.

Sur les 8 derniers super-bowls, je ne m'tais ennuy qu'une fois, l a fera deux... C'est vraiment dommage, l'affiche tait belle.

----------


## clairetj

Je suis en deuil mais d'une force, vous pouvez mme pas imagin. Une ligne offensive inexistante, un snap qui donne un safety des le dpart, deux (ou trois) interceptions, un kick-off return touch down contre nous ds le dbut de la seconde mi-temps, men 22-0  la mi-temps, etc ...

Je pleure, je pleure, je pleure  ::cry:: 



Par contre j'ai bien aim le show de la mi-temps

----------


## Nhaps

Ben je me suis forc...  regarder, heureusement pendant les pub je regardais les LCS ^^

Le halftime show, j'ai pas trouv ca ouf, c'est un concert banal...
Mais aprs en faire tout un fromage du superbowl je comprends pas. Faut vraiment tre un amricain... Par contre il y a des sacrs gros lard sur le terrain ca m'a fait bizarre, avec des bourrelets normes.

Alors quand le mec il a intercept et que le gros courrait 4 fois moins vite derrire, j'tais mdr.

je suis mchant, je sais qu'il sont l pour bloquer o un truc dans le genre. Mais bon si il y a interception, ils servent clairement  rien ^^

GG gravit.

----------


## clairetj

Si justement, ils servent quand mme car selon o tu fais l'interception, tu as besoin d'avoir un chemin "sr" pour traverser le terrain, et t'es bien content d'avoir des "gros" pour te servir de bouclier et t'ouvrir la voie

----------


## Nhaps

> Si justement, ils servent quand mme car selon o tu fais l'interception, tu as besoin d'avoir un chemin "sr" pour traverser le terrain, et t'es bien content d'avoir des "gros" pour te servir de bouclier et t'ouvrir la voie


en loccurrence la je parle de ceux qui sont en dfense ^^

----------

